# Fertility Information Day, 27 Sept 14- Belfast



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

For more information and to book a place please visit www.infertilitynetworkuk.com
Tickets - £10.00 each includes lunch
Key Note Speaker - Zita West - Midwife and Fertility Expert
Organised by - Infertility Network UK


----------

